# "The Young Beethoven"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Have been browsing the recordings by Igor Kipnis at amazon.com, and came across this:

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-All...8&qid=1364611675&sr=1-29&keywords=igor+kipnis

I have owned my copy of this CD for a decade or so. I can only describe Kipnis' interpretations on fortepiano as very good to wonderful. This is one heads-up you really shouldn't ignore.


----------

